# Jennifurball's that was it! (warning, gruesome! lol) - *UPDATED first post (+ pics)*



## Jennifurball

Can't put pics up yet cos I'm on my phone and have to be kept in overnight cos she had meconium in her water. Basically I did it all with zero pain relief, not by choice. Woke up in AGONY at 1.50, went to hospital about 4ish and my waters broke in triage and I was pushing! They said I was fully dilated and tough luck about ANY pain relief. In the end I BEGGED for forceps, it was horrible, truly horrible but I just couldn't push hard enough, I was pushing for over 2 hours, and had her at 7.35am, she weighed 7lb 10oz and she is stunning, I can't wait to share pics. Seriously though, and I mean this, I am NEVER going through that again. Sorry for all the caps but it really was the worst experience of my life and I am only just coming to now. I feel in shock with what I had to go through. They didn't even let me have gas and air but offered it for the stitches, I declined, I had gone through enough. Honestly girls, don't delay in going to hospital if you are crying with pain like me, I threw up out of my bedroom window lol. The tens machine didn't even have time to work so it was truly traumatic.

_______________________________________________________________________________

*UPDATE!!

Well we only got home last night, was horrendous, I got really emotional because I thought I was getting depression and getting tearful, just wanted to get home then told twice I could go, then I couldn't, so only got home after 7pm last night.

She is a total doll, very cuddly and clingy though bless her. Feeding isn't too bad although I am combining at the moment because she doesn't latch long before falling asleep then ends up screaming with hunger. She loves her cuddles though. 

Although I had a pretty quick labour, I had no pain relief at all because I just woke up in agony, there was no build up. I tried my tens machine but there wasn't enough time for it to become effective. I was home 2 hours in agony before I went to hospital. In so much pain I cried and was sick but still convinced they would send me back home.

I hid in the toilets in triage cos there was another girl there and felt I was being overdramatic and showing myself up, then I had a massive urge to push, my waters went everywhere, I was screaming in agony, came back out and told them I am pushing, the midwives were practically laughing at me like I was playing up, but then they got me on the bed, examined me and said sorry too late for pain relief, you are fully dilated and ready to push.

As I had been in pain from before 2, this was like 5am now and I was so tired from the pain so when it came to pushing, I was feeling weak and let myself down really, although her head was about half and inch from coming out but she still wasn't round the bend and I just couldn't do it although the doctor came in and said she can see her going down, I was just begging for help and she was saying you still need to push even with the instruments, I was so fed up by then I just said do it, and begged for forceps. I was pushing for over 2 hours and it was so important I got her out but I just couldn't do it unassisted. 

So she cut me and got to work, it hurt a million times more but it was the only way to get her out. I felt her head stuck between my legs for ages before my next contraction and it felt so weird but knew there wasn't long, so I gave a few more pushes and got her body out, the relief I felt I can not explain, I was sooooooooooo glad it was over but felt traumatised so I didn't get the rush of OMG and I didn't cry or anything, but they put her straight on me and I could not believe how tiny she looked. She is stunning.

Took ages to be stitched up and it wasn't nice but I had her in my arms to distract me. I am getting all the rushes of love now I am home and relaxed with her. I didn't enjoy staying in and got treated like shite for wanting bottles (even a visitor from the bay across gave me the evils when he saw me with a bottle and said "SHE'S bottle feeding") - how I never kicked off with him I do not know.

She is happy at home now anyway. I am still trying to bf but got her some formula in, she has been so much more contented since.

Here is an album I made of her, there is also a video of her enjoying her swing lol, she loves it. https://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy322/jennyburton/Scarlett%20Victoria%20Grace/

It will take a while to get over what I have been through, and I know I won't do it again, it was horrible. I was told so many times the pushing was a relief but to me it wasn't, it felt impossible and torture. *


----------



## jaybee

Congrats. Xxx
Sorry you had such a hard time of it, but at least you have her now. Xx


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats!! Well done you for doing so well without pain relief :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

YAY CONGRATS!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

ETA: I'm very sorry to hear it was traumatic but I'm so happy you have your baby girl now :hugs:


----------



## jenfirstbaby

Aww Congrats Jen, can't wait to see photos. Well done! ,X x


----------



## Vicky1982

At least its over and congratulations x x


----------



## NickyNack

Aw Jen, that's a shame, but it's over with now and look at your reward - baby Scarlett :)

Congratulations x


----------



## EmmySmurf

Ohh gosh you poor thing. But hey it was all worth it.. You have a gorgeous baby girl you've been waiting 9months to meet :D .. Enjoy her and I can't wait to see pics. Well done chick.. x x


----------



## AC1987

Congrats!!.... but ahhhh nooo I'm scared :o


----------



## rachieroo

All done now hun, you can enjoy your little bundle of joy :flower: Congratulations, sorry it was awful for you xxx


----------



## Sarahcake

Massive congrats :)
Really sorry to hear you had such a traumatic time of it :( I hope you physically and mentally heal from it soon.


----------



## kirsteen

Congratulations cant wait to see pictures :D and that sounds horrible :(!


----------



## Dreambaby69

Aww sweety i have been waiting for ur update. A huge congratulations Hun. sorry it was tough for u.


----------



## Hopipolla

Congrats and well done. My birth story was similar. I couldn't push and had forceps. I did have gas & air but they took it off me cos I was using it too much. I had stiches and feel like I've been kicked in the vaj by a donkey! Congrats again.


----------



## claireybell

ah hun, sorry it was so traumatic but you now have your precious lil bundle  Big congrats, cant wait for piccys xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Sorry it was so traumatic for you but huge congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you. I feel like my LO's arrival is just around the corner because I've been reading your threads since I got pregnant. I'm so happy for you. Enjoy your wonderful daughter, I can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## stephj25

congratulations!! I've been waiting for this update all day. So glad you had your baby girl. Sorry it was so traumatic for you though xx


----------



## jessicatunnel

Awhh, I can't wait to see pictures! Sorry it was so traumatic for you!! :/ But now you have your beautiful baby girl in your arms and that's all that matters. :D


----------



## BethCharlotte

Congrats!! xx


----------



## Geegees

Woohoo! Glad you're both ok. Hope you recover really quickly!


----------



## beth_terri

Congratulations. Bet your soo glad its over. Xx


----------



## mrsrof

Congrats hon! Glad she's here safe, that's the most important thing. *hugs*


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations!! Sorry you have a rough time but i bet shes worth it :D


----------



## Blizzard

Awww congratulations! Sorry it was a nightmare. Hugs xxx


----------



## daisy_

Well Done!!!! Big congratulations!! xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

We'd been wondering why you'd gone so quiet and hoped this was it. Sorry it was so hard on you, you'll soon forget though. I said for about 2 weeks after Fin... NEVER AGAIN... well.. here I am again lol.

Can't wait to see pics of wee Scarlett xx


----------



## chrissy&marty

congrads!! i knew it would be soon after reading your other thread :) xxx


----------



## jo14

but YOU DID IT, and you thought you coudnt and you did, and honestly you will forget and will do it again LOL, and well done, and I cannot wait to see pics of her, CONGRATULATIONS xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Congratulations, been looking out for your THIS IS IT THREAD.

I feel exactly the same at the moment, i swear never again, it was the worst pain i have ever experianced in my life, and now, im so sore down below, im stinging when i wee!!!

Cant wait to see pics x


----------



## cdj1

Sorry you had such a terrible time, I said exactly the same after I had DS but look at me now, pregnant with number 2 ;) Congrats xxx


----------



## Tinax

Well done Hun! And congrats xxx


----------



## iwantababynow

Well done and Congrats! Don't worry the pain will soon be forgotten about, enjoy your brand new baby girl!!! Can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## geckorachel

Wow well done!!! Been looking forwards to your update!!! Cant wait to see pictures! You did so so so well!!! xxxx


----------



## ClairAye

Sorry you had such a hard time :(
But congratulations! Can't wait to see a picture! :flower: xxx


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Massive Congratulations Jenny! I cant wait to see pics of your little girl xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congrats! It must of been such a shock that you were fully dilated but go you!! Well done, can't wait to see her xoxo


----------



## mcsmyth1

Big congrats! Looking forward to seeing the pics, and well done xx


----------



## michelleH

huge congrats xx


----------



## sunshineray7

Congratulations, sorry it was awful but now you can enjoy your little girl!!


----------



## chrislo4

Yay!!!! Massive congrats. Can't wait to see pic of Scarlett xx


----------



## Kristina6292

Yay congratulations, sorry it was such a horrible experience but you have the best reward there is!


----------



## babytyme

Congrats on your baby girl. Sorry you had such a tough delivery, wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## loving_life

Congrats Jen!! Can't wait to see pics. Sorry you had a rough time but all worth it in the end right? :) 

As a PP said, I feel like my birth is approaching fast now as I have been following you since very early in my pregnancy! I feel quite scared now lol.

xxxxx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Yay, huge congratulations! It may have been terrible, but it's finished, and now you have your beautiful little girl :) So happy for you. I hope you recover quickly :flow:


----------



## Peaches11

Congrats and weldone!


----------



## lilmisslilly

Wow congratulations!!!! It feels so weird that you have had your baby but amazing well done you! Sorry you had such a rough time I hope you were treated well at Preston though..eek I'll be having my baby there in a few weeks. Wishing you a speedy recovery and all the best for the future with your little family xx


----------



## MrsButterfly

Huge congratulations Jen. Can't wait to see her. Sorry it was tough, but while you're dealing with the shock now, sounds like you did incredibly. No pain relief at all - what a hero! Enjoy your first few moments with your little girl. Xxx


----------



## pixiemum

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Linzi_x

Congratulations hun! Atleast you've done it now and the labour is just a memory :) :flow:


----------



## bumpycat

Congratulations! Sorry to hear it was so rough :hugs:


----------



## beccad

Ah congratulations! Hope you feel a bit better about it all soon xx


----------



## Sunshine12

Sorry you had such a rough time with it but she is here now and Im sure in a few weeks you will have forgotten how awful it was. Cant wait to see piccies of your beautiful little girl. x


----------



## StaceyKor

Congratulations!! Sorry to hear u had such a horrible time, but at least ur lil girl arrived safely and you can enjoy her now. Take care, cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## Leids

Congrats! :happydance: As another poster said, it may have been gruesome, but you did it! 

Can't wait to see pictures. :)


----------



## emma33

congratulations and well done :O) xx


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Congratulations! :) Can't wait to see pics! x


----------



## Twinks

Massive congrats!!! Can't wait to see baby Scarlett!! :baby:


----------



## crazylady5

awww jen i'm so sorry it wasn't a great experience for you :( tbh labour isn't tbh :( but didn't help that the staff weren't very willing :( but least you have little scarlett :) congrats and cant wait to see some pics!!! well done hun :) all over now x


----------



## Allyson11

Congratulations!! Sorry it was traumatic, but you now have a gorgeous little girl so I'm betting it's worth it.


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

Congratulations. I know this sounds weird but it's been 8 days since I gave birth - I am bruised and stitches hurt.. but I would do it again tomorrow.. :O Took a few days though.

I wish you all the best


----------



## KittyVentura

Here is baby Scarlett. Jen can't get online properly to update you all until tomorrow. Isn't she gorgeous xx
 



Attached Files:







459980_354285614626053_100001338538099_902390_273087573_o.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 112


----------



## MegnJoe

Congrats on ur baby! I am so sorry it was traumatic for you :( I wish it was better for you. Thank you for the advice though, I will not be waiting if I have pain! I kinda wondered what to do, and how log you should labour at home.. I think I will play the first time mom card and just go in! Congratulations again!


----------



## MegnJoe

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## NickyNack

Aww look at her lil chubba cheeks, shes soo cute, I could squish her!:hugs:

Well done Jen, you got yourself a wee cutie there :flower:


----------



## GirlRacer

Congratulations :) sorry you had such a hard time and no pain relief, you have got the best reward for your experience though :D xx


----------



## Boo44

Omg Jen well done you! And way to make an entrance into the world baby Scarlett!! She is soooo gorgeous xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats on the safe arrival of your little girl :) x


----------



## anniehannie

Congratulations and sorry to hear you had a rough time. 

But you did it and you were really brave, well done and time to enjoy your baby girl xx:flower:


----------



## maysiemoo

She is beautiful what a little darling.

That's quite quick for a first labour i wonder if that's why you were still in triage. I know with my first they kept saying it it would be hours yet then i went from hours to minutes and caught them unawares practically. I had a tens machine on my back in labour but i couldn't figure out if it was working or not but i didn't want it to stop incase it was. The back pain was shocking. Forceps must have been so scary.


----------



## karla1

congrats she is gorgeous (and has a lovely nose!)


----------



## Lyd

Congrats!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Congratulations :happydance:!! She is beautiful!! xxx


----------



## crazylady5

awww squidgy little bear awwwwwwwwww x


----------



## Noelle610

Congrats, shes's beautiful! I'm sorry you had such a rough experience.


----------



## jenfirstbaby

Awww she is adorable!!! :)


----------



## andersondyson

Awww bless you, Hope u feel much better now and hope u r enjoying the beautiful Scarlett!!!!

Have enjoyed following ur journey and all the best for the future xxxxxxxx


----------



## PitaKat

Wow, that must've been so scary. Your daughter is gorgeous though, she's a perfect little doll!


----------



## MommaCC

Congrats xxx


----------



## RUBY2122

Congrats!

I feel you... it was the most traumatic thing I have ever been through too.. if I was not sure my baby was going to be an only child before, I bloomin am now!!!


----------



## 00Melmel00

Congratulations!!! :) Sorry to hear about the painful experience, might ave to re-think the 'leaving it until the latest possible moment idea' now lol. Enjoy your bundle of joy :)


----------



## tu123

Congratulations! She is lovely.

Talk to as many people as you can about your labour experience. It really does help you work through it.

Get some rest!


----------



## annanouska

im so pleased for you i remember u from back in second tri xxx 

well done for being a hard nut xx


----------



## Iamblessed

Congrats she is gorgeous and sorry about the traumatic delivery but at least you are both safe and sound!!!:)


----------



## lianne82

Congratulations, she is gorgeous! So worth it! I'm so sorry you had a rough time honey, I hope you recover quick and baby Scarlett is as good as gold xx


----------



## pinklightbulb

She's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## NotNic

Wowser!! Congratulations and sorry to hear it wasn't quite how you hoped. Hopefully Baby Scarlett more than makes up for it now she's here. x


----------



## Rosered52

Congratulations! Hope the pain is receding a bit, and you're feeling super proud of yourself for the amazing thing you accomplished! You know you can pretty much do anything now!


----------



## Jennifurball

Hi everyone, thank you for your best wishes and for following my story! I'm very sore everywhere today, all the tensing up and screaming lol. I should hopefully be home after lunch so I can do a better account of things and also show some other photos. :). My sister has a brilliant one of the 3 of us. She slept terrible last night and made my nipples so sore, I had to get a bottle of formula from the midwife, she loved it and settled better, although was quite clingy and would only sleep in my arms at first. She was on my bed with me for hours but I was terrified of falling asleep as I'd been awake a full 24 hours. Would it do her any harm to formula feed her now? I am more confident with it.


----------



## NickyNack

I've formula fed three (although combined with bf for third) and they are all happy, healthy, and just a little bit nutty ;) so if you are happy to ff then there's no harm in it and don't let anyone tell you otherwise or make you feel bad for choosing it
X


----------



## bumpycat

Feeding is your choice and there's nothing wrong with doing it however works best for you and your baby. Glad to hear you're doing better this morning! :flower:


----------



## Chellngaz

Congratulations! 
She is a little beauty x
Me and OH were talking about ff over bf and we were both ff and are happy and healthy. OH also has 2 nieces and 4 nephews who were/still are being ff and they are all healthy little people x do what is right for you chick x


----------



## VikkiD

Cogratulations hun she is beautiful, Sorry to hear you had a tough time, and regarding feeding you do whatever you feel most comfortable with xxx


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats! xx


----------



## beth_terri

It won't do her any harm to be formula fed. Do what you feel best :) xx


----------



## Angelkissiz

Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsPMP

Congrats! I'm gonna encourage you to keep at it with the breast feeding tho! Get someone[ask your midwife or someone at hospital to help you get help from a lactation consultant] to help you get a good latch, it sounds as if she's having trouble, you can do it tho! Nips will be sore for a few days, but ital pass!! It's worth it!! x


----------



## Jennifurball

Thank you everyone. :)

I am still putting her on the boob if she wants it but she just falls asleep within seconds and doesn't feed at all!

Just trying to get sorted now and showered, got some visitors later!

I have updated my first post for anyone who wants to read. :)

I am so in love, she was looking at me before and I just burst into tears haha. :cry: :haha:


----------



## NickyNack

She's really gorgeous Jen. And you look great! Hair done and everything lol


----------



## CanadaMom

congrats to you!! sorry it was horrible but glad you have you're sweet little baby!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations again. She's a proper cutie with her little rosie cheeks!! Don't worry about people judging you about bottle feeding, none of their business! Hope BF'ing works out though if it's what you want to do xoxo


----------



## Sunshine12

She is gorgeous Jen and you look brilliant!! Massive congrats again. x


----------



## stephanie1990

Congrats Jen!!!

She is a stunner, dont worry about formula feeding, Im planning on formula feeding for medical reasons. Sorry you have a rough time in labour, but hey it just goes to show what a tough cookie you are:thumbup:

Again congrats :hugs: xxx


----------



## ems

Huge congratulations!


----------



## Jennifurball

Thank you! :)

She is a total doll, I am in love! :laugh2:


----------



## Jennifurball

Just took this pic of her holding daddy's hand. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







fingers.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lilmisslilly

She is beautiful congratulations again xx


----------



## baby_mama87

Congrats Jen! Your the same as me I was in hospital 2 nights due to blood loss and since ive got home I've put him on formula, he couldnt latch and I was up solid for two nights exhausted, that coupled with the loss of blood left me an emotional wreck so I dont feel bad for the decision! I had forceps and episiotomy too so feel your pain :( definitely all worth it though arnt they! Shes beautiful! : ) 

Xxx


----------



## Jennifurball

I lost a lot of blood too, was shaky and traumatized for the day but yes they are so worth it. I still feel sick thinking of what I went through but she is amazing! :kiss:

I am feeling less bad giving her formula, I would rather upset a few hospital staff than witness my baby screaming for food for one more night. :(

I actually cried before looking at her feeling guilt for letting her starve and also for worrying I won't love her enough, I was just scared and emotional, I love her soooo much, she is so snuggly, she is so happy cuddled up on me. I constantly type one handed now lol.

xxx


----------



## Daisy_x

Jennifurball said:


> Can't put pics up yet cos I'm on my phone and have to be kept in overnight cos she had meconium in her water. Basically I did it all with zero pain relief, not by choice. Woke up in AGONY at 1.50, went to hospital about 4ish and my waters broke in triage and I was pushing! They said I was fully dilated and tough luck about ANY pain relief. In the end I BEGGED for forceps, it was horrible, truly horrible but I just couldn't push hard enough, I was pushing for over 2 hours, and had her at 7.35am, she weighed 7lb 10oz and she is stunning, I can't wait to share pics. Seriously though, and I mean this, I am NEVER going through that again. Sorry for all the caps but it really was the worst experience of my life and I am only just coming to now. I feel in shock with what I had to go through. They didn't even let me have gas and air but offered it for the stitches, I declined, I had gone through enough. Honestly girls, don't delay in going to hospital if you are crying with pain like me, I threw up out of my bedroom window lol. The tens machine didn't even have time to work so it was truly traumatic.
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *UPDATE!!
> 
> Well we only got home last night, was horrendous, I got really emotional because I thought I was getting depression and getting tearful, just wanted to get home then told twice I could go, then I couldn't, so only got home after 7pm last night.
> 
> She is a total doll, very cuddly and clingy though bless her. Feeding isn't too bad although I am combining at the moment because she doesn't latch long before falling asleep then ends up screaming with hunger. She loves her cuddles though.
> 
> Although I had a pretty quick labour, I had no pain relief at all because I just woke up in agony, there was no build up. I tried my tens machine but there wasn't enough time for it to become effective. I was home 2 hours in agony before I went to hospital. In so much pain I cried and was sick but still convinced they would send me back home.
> 
> I hid in the toilets in triage cos there was another girl there and felt I was being overdramatic and showing myself up, then I had a massive urge to push, my waters went everywhere, I was screaming in agony, came back out and told them I am pushing, the midwives were practically laughing at me like I was playing up, but then they got me on the bed, examined me and said sorry too late for pain relief, you are fully dilated and ready to push.
> 
> As I had been in pain from before 2, this was like 5am now and I was so tired from the pain so when it came to pushing, I was feeling weak and let myself down really, although her head was about half and inch from coming out but she still wasn't round the bend and I just couldn't do it although the doctor came in and said she can see her going down, I was just begging for help and she was saying you still need to push even with the instruments, I was so fed up by then I just said do it, and begged for forceps. I was pushing for over 2 hours and it was so important I got her out but I just couldn't do it unassisted.
> 
> So she cut me and got to work, it hurt a million times more but it was the only way to get her out. I felt her head stuck between my legs for ages before my next contraction and it felt so weird but knew there wasn't long, so I gave a few more pushes and got her body out, the relief I felt I can not explain, I was sooooooooooo glad it was over but felt traumatised so I didn't get the rush of OMG and I didn't cry or anything, but they put her straight on me and I could not believe how tiny she looked. She is stunning.
> 
> Took ages to be stitched up and it wasn't nice but I had her in my arms to distract me. I am getting all the rushes of love now I am home and relaxed with her. I didn't enjoy staying in and got treated like shite for wanting bottles (even a visitor from the bay across gave me the evils when he saw me with a bottle and said "SHE'S bottle feeding") - how I never kicked off with him I do not know.
> 
> She is happy at home now anyway. I am still trying to bf but got her some formula in, she has been so much more contented since.
> 
> Here is an album I made of her, there is also a video of her enjoying her swing lol, she loves it. https://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy322/jennyburton/Scarlett%20Victoria%20Grace/
> 
> It will take a while to get over what I have been through, and I know I won't do it again, it was horrible. I was told so many times the pushing was a relief but to me it wasn't, it felt impossible and torture. *



Congratulations sweetie! She's lovely <3 I was like you, really fast labour and difficult pushing stage. For hours afterwards I was too shattered and upset to enjoy her :( at least you're home now. And I also hid as I thought I was being over dramatic :blush: turns out I was really far along and had the right to scream :blush: xx


----------



## Mrs.C

Congratulations jen :happydance:
Scarlett is beautiful, seriously impressed with the no pain relief thing, even when they offered you it for stitches! So glad she's finally here in your arms, huge congratulations i'm so pleased for you :hugs::happydance: xx


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

Congrats!! My LO loves being snuggled too! I am happy Scarlett is here now, she is gorgeous!


----------



## jessicatunnel

She's so beautiful!


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Im totally with you on the pushing stage. My contractions started at 7pm Tuesday night and by 3am i was worn out. When it come to pushing i really dont know where i got the energy from. I felt every little pain, twinge, sting etc that i swore i wouldnt do it again. Like you, i had no pain relief.

When her head came out i grabbed the womans arm like a lunatic and started screaming at her, then it took a good 5 minutes for the next contraction before she was born. 

If i do it again it will definately be the epidural, as i have never felt pain like it in my life.

Congratulations on her though, i look at my Scarlett now and think she was worth all the pain x


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## Jennifurball

Just been reading back on all of this, it is beautiful looking back on it all. :cloud9:

Thought I would add a pic as she is now!
 



Attached Files:







531151_433161890071758_1688865325_n.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 15









santa.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 10









santababy.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claireybell

awwww she is sooo gorgeous, proud mumma xx


----------



## ClairAye

I don't know if you remember me but Scarlett is soooo cute! Love her wee smile! :D


----------

